# Alsa / OSS, tengo una duda

## acoromi

Tengo problemas con el sonido. Me explico:

Al compilar el kernel en la instalación, compilé soporte para la SBLive! (emu10k1) en el mismo kernel, y no seleccioné nada del OSS.

Siguiendo las instrucciones de la Desktop installation guide, hago un emerge de Alsa, sigo los pasos que pone la guía, y al teclear "amixer", me sale:

#amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: Nu such device

Por los fórums me ha parecido entender que si compilas soporte para la tarjeta de sonido directamente en el kernel, no hace falta ALSA.

Si es cierto, no me hace falta ni ALSA ni OSS para tener sonido, no?

Si hago un unmerge de ALSA, solucionaré el problema?

Gracias a todos.

----------

## UNIX4ALL

Exacto, ya tienes soporte en el nucleo, no hace falta ALSA, de todas maneras te recomiendo ALSA, mas que nada por el surround, para ello tienes que quitar el soporte en el kernel, solo dejar como modulo la primera opcion, es decir el soporte para sonido.

Saludos

----------

## lunatc

Despues de leer esto, 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12955&highlight=live+5+1

llegué a la conclusion de que para la SB Live! 5.1 mejor oss que alsa pero...

(siempre hay un pero...  :Wink:  ) con los controladores de creative para los que uno de los usuarios (TuxFriend) ya ha hecho un ebuild que he probado... y funciona!  :Laughing:    (aunque no esta en portage aún) . Según parece este controlador soporta TODAS las características de la tarjeta y además permite el uso simultáneo (hasta 32 dispositivos) de /dev/dsp

(cosa que sólo he conseguido con arts).

PD: Pega: hay que eliminar el soporte de alsa en todas las aplicaciones que tengas compiladas para alsa y recompilarlas después de poner en USE -alsa

Saludos.

----------

